# How to sell a rider's lost phone?



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

So a rider left a phone in my backseat on Halloween. In past cases where this has happened the phone has power and is on, making it easy to get in touch with the pax or one of their acquaintances. This phone was dead. 

I will wait a week or two, in case the rider attempts contact through Uber. However, should I not hear anything after a while, what's a good place to sell a phone that you can't turn on and clear out?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Charge it up!


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> So a rider left a phone in my backseat on Halloween. In past cases where this has happened the phone has power and is on, making it easy to get in touch with the pax or one of their acquaintances. This phone was dead.
> 
> I will wait a week or two, in case the rider attempts contact through Uber. However, should I not hear anything after a while, what's a good place to sell a phone that you can't turn on and clear out?


Give it to your daughter so she would be proud of you and tell all her girlfrien how daddy steals people's phones


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

duggles said:


> So a rider left a phone in my backseat on Halloween. In past cases where this has happened the phone has power and is on, making it easy to get in touch with the pax or one of their acquaintances. This phone was dead.
> 
> I will wait a week or two, in case the rider attempts contact through Uber. However, should I not hear anything after a while, what's a good place to sell a phone that you can't turn on and clear out?


Just get Uber to email you a shipping label for it so you can send it to them. Get rid of it and responsibility for it. They say they even pay $10 return fee, but don't hold your breath. Just get rid of it back to Uber; let them figure it out. Or not, more likely.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Sooo... you don't have a charger to charge it?
If you know which trip it was from, just ask Uber to contact the rider, they will let the rider know your contact info so you can communicate with the rider. I've done this with a debit card and the rider contacted me the next day to meet up and give the card back, Uber gave me a $10 credit when I confirmed the rider got their item back.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sell it on Ebay !


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Duggles bought a moral compass on ebay, direct from Shenzhen, China


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know which ride it was from. And I don't have a charger for it. Weird phone with weird charging. 

Unlike you losers I don't carry around chargers for every type of phone in my car. Just Apple chargers because Ive had Apple phones. 

So it's a fair bit of effort at that point to figure out who the phone belongs to. That's why I'm willing to wait a couple of weeks, assuming the guy or gal will make an effort to get it back. But after two weeks, it kind of becomes mine.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

How about looking at the phone and see what carrier's name is on it... T-Mobile, AT&T, Verizon, etc. Take the phone into one of their stores, have them look up who the phone belongs to, and have them contact the customer.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> How about looking at the phone and see what carrier's name is on it... T-Mobile, AT&T, Verizon, etc. Take the phone into one of their stores, have them look up who the phone belongs to, and have them contact the customer.


Yeah, again, that's a lot of effort that I'm not going to get paid for.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

So stopping in a store for 5 minutes is too much work, but selling it on Ebay or Craigslist isn't? I can guarantee you, if you can't power the phone up and can't show it works, you won't make much more than $10 for it, unless its an iPhone. Those seem to be worth money, even when they're broke. If you want a no hassle experience just drop it in the cell phone recycle bin at Best Buy.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Amazing... Would you not want someone to do that if you lost your phone? It's not a lot of trouble. Do the right thing.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> So stopping in a store for 5 minutes is too much work, but selling it on Ebay or Craigslist isn't? I can guarantee you, if you can't power the phone up and can't show it works, you won't make much more than $10 for it, unless its an iPhone. Those seem to be worth money, even when they're broke. If you want a no hassle experience just drop it in the cell phone recycle bin at Best Buy.


Are you ****ing kidding? Saying it take 5 minutes to go to a store and get it powered up is like saying it takes 5 minutes to complete a minimum fare ride.

You clearly are the type that doesn't count time wasted going to pax and waiting for pax. Do you not count your expenses either? You must make $90k per year.

What a joke, 5 mins to go to a phone store and charge up a phone from dead battery. Yeah, right. By the way, amazon will pay $48 for it. They send me the box and they dick around with charging it up to make sure it works. Send it back if it doesn't.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Amazing... Would you not want someone to do that if you lost your phone? It's not a lot of trouble. Do the right thing.


Never lost an expensive phone, or any phone for that matter. I'm not an idiot, luckily.

Beyond that, it's not my responsibility. If I knew which ride or if the phone was powered on, honestly, I'd be all over it. But without those two things, it's up to the rider to know he or she lost it and to contact uber. And I'm more than happy to wait 2 weeks for that process to sort out.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

So if Amazon will give you $48 for it, what are you doing asking us what to do with it?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> So if Amazon will give you $48 for it, what are you doing asking us what to do with it?


Just found that. Didn't know that when I asked for input earlier. Thanks for all your feedback though.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

In these cases my advice is to write into support and get the phone into Uber's hands. It's up to you, of course.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> In these cases my advice is to write into support and get the phone into Uber's hands. It's up to you, of course.


Appreciate that. But what should I tell them if I'm not sure which ride it was from.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> In these cases my advice is to write into support and get the phone into Uber's hands. It's up to you, of course.


I agree. I returned an iphone last week to a pax' house an hour after they left it in the car. They didn't even know it was missing. No cash tip from them, because they were evidently tighter than a duck's arse, and probably no $10 from Uber Support, because they are useless (no offense, happytypist) but at least I got rid of the thing and went on with my shift.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

duggles said:


> Appreciate that. But what should I tell them if I'm not sure which ride it was from.


I would start with, "I don't know which ride it is from"


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I would start with, "I don't know which ride it is from"


Actually, now that I think about this, I have emailed uber before about a rider who left their phone but I didn't know which rider. (The girl contacted my uber number the next day and arranged to pick it up.) Ubers response last time was, Great, thank you. But don't worry, the rider will contact us and we will put them in touch with you.

And that's exactly what I've said I will do. Wait a reasonable couple of weeks.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

If you were in my state (Oklahoma) you'd be facing criminal charges. If you know the item to be lost it is not 'finders keepers' and you are obligated to get it back to the owner or give it to police.

Regardless, it's pretty ******y of you all around.

Yeah, you'll have some crude response, but that simply reassures me you're a ******.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't get how any of the responsibility to return one individuals phone falls on me. It's their phone, they can make the effort.

I've once again let uber know a rider lost their phone but I have no clue which ride it was because it was discovered at the end of the night.

But ultimately it is their responsibility to try and retrieve their phone. Ubers recommended process is for a rider to email them for the drivers contact info. Pretty ****ing clear and simple. Beyond waiting for that process to happen there's not much I can do.

And if I never hear from the rider through uber its silly to say just hand it to the police, they'll simply throw it in a room for a few months until they have their regular police auctions. They will make no effort to contact the owner either. I've been to a few of these and you know what, they're filled with unclaimed electronics.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

If its a smartphone, and it isn't an iPhone, it'll charge with a microUSB cable. You can't tell me that you don't have access to a microUSB cable

Oh hell, just send it to Amazon, hopefully they'll get it back to the rightful owner once they power it up and take .053 seconds to realize that someone selling a phone would not do so with 0% battery and no wiping of the data/resetting to factory defaults.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

duggles said:


> Are you ****ing kidding? Saying it take 5 minutes to go to a store and get it powered up is like saying it takes 5 minutes to complete a minimum fare ride.
> 
> You clearly are the type that doesn't count time wasted going to pax and waiting for pax. Do you not count your expenses either? You must make $90k per year.
> 
> What a joke, 5 mins to go to a phone store and charge up a phone from dead battery. Yeah, right. By the way, amazon will pay $48 for it. They send me the box and they dick around with charging it up to make sure it works. Send it back if it doesn't.


You have wasted way more than 5 minutes insulting the people who are trying to give you the right answer. Some day you'll leave your phone, or your keys, or your wallet somewhere and wish that the finder did the right thing instead of trying to make a quick buck.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

ITT we learn that OP is a ******bag.

All phones these days charge with 1 of 3 adapters:

1) 30 pin iPhone 3/4, iPad 1/2
2) Thunderbolt iPhone 5/6, iPad 3
3) MicroUSB (All Androids)

Just do the right thing and make an effort to return the damn phone. Who knows, you could end up being the next $1,000 amex winner when you find out that the phone contains all the photos of the pax's now dead wife, and they hadn't been uploaded to the cloud.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Take it to the nearest police station and be done with it


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Also, if you sell it, you are committing a crime. It isn't your property to sell. Either throw it away, or do the right thing and return it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

its probably traceable anyway. If you cant be bothered chasing up the owner( and lets be frank, I couldnt) just take it to the cop shop. NO LONGER YOUR PROBLEM


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Appreciate that. But what should I tell them if I'm not sure which ride it was from.


Just that you're not sure which ride it's from. They'll hang onto it until a rider can write in and describe the phone to verify it's theirs.

ETA: Of course someone has already said it and I didn't read the rest of the thread before responding. lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I didn't read the rest of the thread before responding. lol


Now I believe you work for Uber driver support. lol.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Now I believe you work for Uber driver support. lol.


That's what I get for trying to be intelligent without caffeine!


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

When I had my restaurant, we had people leave phones, ipads even a laptop once. With phones, we'd look for "home" and call it. If if was locked, I'd see who the carrier is, call them and give them the MEI or whatever that number is called that's under the battery, after explaining how I found the phone. They then get in touch with the their customer explaining that it was found.

As for the idea of selling it, I'm hoping that was said in jest, if not, might I suggest you eat some week old unrefrigerated tuna salad to celebrate the sale.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

It took you well over 5 minutes to post, read and reply to our messages. Karma is going to bit you at the end.


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

Normally I just read threads like this, laugh and move on, but I just feel utterly compelled to agree with everyone who is saying the OP is a ******bag. Indeed.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Alright, *****es and hoes. My girlfriend's roommate had the proper charger for the phone. Got some juice in it, called the most recent dude bro from the recent calls log and he was very thankful and said he'd have his buddy (the phone owner) call me. I provided my name and number and offered to meet up soon. That was last night. Still haven't heard from the main ****** bro who owns the phone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

duggles said:


> Alright, *****es and hoes. My girlfriend's roommate had the proper charger for the phone. Got some juice in it, called the most recent dude bro from the recent calls log and he was very thankful and said he'd have his buddy (the phone owner) call me. I provided my name and number and offered to meet up soon. That was last night. Still haven't heard from the main ****** bro who owns the phone.


But you have attempted to reconnect ****** with phone. Kudos.


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But you have attempted to reconnect ****** with phone. Kudos.


No, the ****** is reconnecting the phone to the rightful owner.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow Duggles, your customer Service skills are mind blowing! WTG! (sic)


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

duggles said:


> Alright, *****es and hoes. My girlfriend's roommate had the proper charger for the phone. Got some juice in it, called the most recent dude bro from the recent calls log and he was very thankful and said he'd have his buddy (the phone owner) call me. I provided my name and number and offered to meet up soon. That was last night. Still haven't heard from the main ****** bro who owns the phone.


EWww. I do NOT like you. What city do you drive in? I'll be sure to only use Lyft or cabs just to be sure I don't request your nasty funk of an attitude to drive my lazy ass around.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

You guys are all ****ing ridiculous for thinking this much effort should go into returning something that someone who is irresponsible with their own personal property should be taking their time to try and retrieve.

For a followup: Texted the guy's buddy again yesterday. "Hey. Just a reminder that your buddy can contact me at this number to arrange the return of his phone." His buddy replies, "Yes thank you, I haven't been able to contact him yet but I'll let him know by the end of the day."

At this point, I'm putting in more effort than his friend that was with him when he lost his phone. And that's ridiculous. 36+ hours after contact and still no one wants this damn phone.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

duggles said:


> You guys are all ****ing ridiculous for thinking this much effort should go into returning something that someone who is irresponsible with their own personal property should be taking their time to try and retrieve.
> 
> For a followup: Texted the guy's buddy again yesterday. "Hey. Just a reminder that your buddy can contact me at this number to arrange the return of his phone." His buddy replies, "Yes thank you, I haven't been able to contact him yet but I'll let him know by the end of the day."
> 
> At this point, I'm putting in more effort than his friend that was with him when he lost his phone. And that's ridiculous. 36+ hours after contact and still no one wants this damn phone.


He can't get in touch with his buddy because his buddy doesn't have a phoooone! You have it. Quit being an unreasonable ****. He would probably LOVE to have his phone back.

You really have three options. So quit acting like my sister before she bleeds...
1. Mail the phone to uber. Let them deal with it. 
2. Turn it into the police. 
3. Be patient, let the guy contact the phone's owner, and meet up with him.

It's not like he left a baby in your freaking car who has to have its diaper changed and fed every few hours. It's a phoooone! It sits there and looks pretty. Ugh.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

BlueRooftop said:


> He can't get in touch with his buddy because his buddy doesn't have a phoooone! You have it. Quit being an unreasonable ****. He would probably LOVE to have his phone back.
> 
> You really have three options. So quit acting like my sister before she bleeds...
> 1. Mail the phone to uber. Let them deal with it.
> ...


P.S. That phone leaked battery fluid on my nice couch.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> P.S. That phone leaked battery fluid on my nice couch.


karma


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

duggles said:


> P.S. That phone leaked battery fluid on my nice couch.


What a convenient time to reveal that bit of information. Actually, I don't really care about the phone. Or your couch. I'm more concerned about your form of logic as an Uber driver. If this is the logic and character you display in the presence of other drivers, who commonly share a bond and interest in the operation of Uber....I can only imagine you driving around riders.

*mic drop and walk away*


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> P.S. That phone leaked battery fluid on my nice couch.


I guess you'll have to go and steal another couch then.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Haha. It was simply a sarcastic response to your comment about the crying baby. I've never seen a phone battery leak before, though I'm sure it can happen.

But seriously, I'm great at what I ****ing do. I drive safe, I drive efficiently, and I know my city well. I have a nice car, a clean interior, and provide a comfortable and safe ride. However, if you're an irresponsible drunk and can't keep track of your own shit, it doesn't then become my responsibility to track you down and return your phone. You guys are all silly. The phone is here for the guy if he ever decides to retrieve it, clearly it's not that important to either of these dudes.

And don't give me that excuse that it makes sense that the guy can't get a hold of his buddy without the phone. Facebook, you chumps. Doubtful this is a 20-something year old ****** bro who is also a hermit that hates technology. All his buddy had to do is message him on FB. What's more than likely is ****** bro lost his phone and has insurance to get him a new one, or parents to pay for it for him. ****** bro is probably happier about getting a new phone than getting his old scratched up one back.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Also, I don't have a nice couch.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

duggles said:


> You guys are all ****ing ridiculous for thinking this much effort should go into returning something that someone who is irresponsible with their own personal property should be taking their time to try and retrieve.
> 
> For a followup: Texted the guy's buddy again yesterday. "Hey. Just a reminder that your buddy can contact me at this number to arrange the return of his phone." His buddy replies, "Yes thank you, I haven't been able to contact him yet but I'll let him know by the end of the day."
> 
> At this point, I'm putting in more effort than his friend that was with him when he lost his phone. And that's ridiculous. 36+ hours after contact and still no one wants this damn phone.


I returned a phone to Lyft a while ago. They don't give a reward, just reimbursement for packing/shipping materials. So what I got out of it when all is said and done is a free half used roll of bubble wrap and some packaging tape. Thanks Lyft!

My point is things in life are not always about what you get out of doing something. Sometimes you get back sweet FA out of doing it, but you do it anyway.

But people on here are being too hard on you with the name calling etc.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But people on here are being too hard on you with the name calling etc.


In all fairness, I lightly referred to them as "*****es and hoes."


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

duggles said:


> I don't know which ride it was from. And I don't have a charger for it. Weird phone with weird charging.
> 
> Unlike you losers I don't carry around chargers for every type of phone in my car. Just Apple chargers because Ive had Apple phones.
> 
> So it's a fair bit of effort at that point to figure out who the phone belongs to. That's why I'm willing to wait a couple of weeks, assuming the guy or gal will make an effort to get it back. But after two weeks, it kind of becomes mine.


Look in a mirror, That asshole taxi driver is now you.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

Charge it up, call 611 (customer service), and tell them the situation. Likely the carrier will send you a label to return it to the customer. Basic human courtesy.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Something is lacking in Duggles


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, after reading all of this, I think Doyle must be thrilled to death. It will no longer be "What would Doyle do?", its now "What would Duggles do?". My honest advice is for Duggles to abandon his current username, and sign up for a new one, and leave this behind as a lesson learned. You might actually be a decent guy once someone gets to know you, but as it is right now, just about everyone here thinks you're an a$$hole.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Well, after reading all of this, I think Doyle must be thrilled to death. It will no longer be "What would Doyle do?", its now "What would Duggles do?". My honest advice is for Duggles to abandon his current username, and sign up for a new one, and leave this behind as a lesson learned. You might actually be a decent guy once someone gets to know you, but as it is right now, just about everyone here thinks you're an a$$hole.


Lol I don't think he's as much of an a-hole....maybe just a little drunk on stupid? Duggle, entertain our curiousity! Let us know how it all plays out. Sounds like the worst is over now.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Well, after reading all of this, I think Doyle must be thrilled to death. It will no longer be "What would Doyle do?", its now "What would Duggles do?". My honest advice is for Duggles to abandon his current username, and sign up for a new one, and leave this behind as a lesson learned. You might actually be a decent guy once someone gets to know you, but as it is right now, just about everyone here thinks you're an a$$hole.


No, like 5 people, whose names I've never seen in other threads in the time I've been post, think I'm an asshole. A bunch of other people don't give a ****.

As for the phone, ****** bro finally called. Offered to meet him halfway since we were on opposite sides of town. Handed him the phone, he said thanks and walked away. And he made me wait 7 minutes later than when I said I'd arrive at the location. Typical ****ing Uber pax.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have returned over a dozen phones, been tipped twice I think, both times by women.

You did the right thing.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, you were kicking and screaming the whole way, but in the end you did the right thing. Thank You.


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

If the pax reports phone as stolen the carrier will put a lock on the IMEI and phone will be in usable. Also you are an idiot because of its not an iphone then 99% of the time it will be charged with a micro usb which everyone and their mother have. Again die you seem like a complete idiot.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Again die you seem like a complete idiot.


I hope this sentence can be attributed to poor English skills


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

Or auto correct


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I have only once had a Pax leave a phone in my car. It fell between the seat and my console.
He was staying at a hotel clear across town. He called me about it the next morning. I went out to my car and found it where it wasn't seen the night before cuz I always check my car out after a Pax leaves.

Anyway I drove his phone back to him the that morning and he tipped me *$40.00* for doing so!
However, I would have done so for nothing cuz that's just the kinda guy and human being I am ... 
It's how I roll! I would hope someone would do that for me if I were to lose mine!
Good things happen to the Good People who do the right and just thing!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I have only once had a Pax leave a phone in my car. It fell between the seat and my console.
> He was staying at a hotel clear across town. He called me about it the next morning. I went out to my car and found it where it wasn't seen the night before cuz I always check my car out after a Pax leaves.
> 
> Anyway I drove his phone back to him the that morning and he tipped me *$40.00* for doing so!
> ...


Did you donate the $40 to charity?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Did you donate the $40 to charity?


YES I did! .. Don't you know that I work with Uber? ... I AM the CHARITY!  

It made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside by doing so too!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberjax, you disappeared for a few days it seemed. You are needed on this site - you leave a sparkle of positivity in the threads in which you post your upbeat messages. You remind me of the Disney character Tinkerbelle, who also leaves a trail of sparkles and little cartoon stars wherever she goes. Not that I am casting aspersions on you in any way; you could be a butch, male version of Tinkerbelle if you wanted. I couldn't think of any other character to assimilate you to, who would also leave a trail of sparkles. I am going to go and get some sleep before this post gets any weirder.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Uberjax, you disappeared for a few days it seemed. You are needed on this site - you leave a sparkle of positivity in the threads in which you post your upbeat messages. You remind me of the Disney character Tinkerbelle, who also leaves a trail of sparkles and little cartoon stars wherever she goes. Not that I am casting aspersions on you in any way; you could be a butch, male version of Tinkerbelle if you wanted. I couldn't think of any other character to assimilate you to, who would also leave a trail of sparkles. I am going to go and get some sleep before this post gets any weirder.


You're not familiar with "Lady Luck", a character in the old Virginia Lottery commercials...


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

duggles said:


> No, like 5 people, whose names I've never seen in other threads in the time I've been post, think I'm an asshole.


Make it six.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Uberjax, you disappeared for a few days it seemed. You are needed on this site - you leave a sparkle of positivity in the threads in which you post your upbeat messages. You remind me of the Disney character Tinkerbelle, who also leaves a trail of sparkles and little cartoon stars wherever she goes. Not that I am casting aspersions on you in any way; you could be a butch, male version of Tinkerbelle if you wanted. I couldn't think of any other character to assimilate you to, who would also leave a trail of sparkles. I am going to go and get some sleep before this post gets any weirder.


Tinkerbell .. LOL! 

I was not here for those days cuz I have been so damn busy and booked up with clients! 

It's my sparkles of Inspiration, Hope, and Success that drives this beast of a Tinkerbell. 
Positivity is the only thing that makes it all happen. Without it we come here to this board and ***** otherwise! 

It's just the way I fly! Now excuse me as I got to go sprinkle and lay down some of my Dust! 

Have a Great Day my Comrades! 
Tinkerbell over and out!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> You're not familiar with "Lady Luck", a character in the old Virginia Lottery commercials...


Lady Luck ain't got nothin on Tinkerbell ... I'm always ready!! 
However, I will always take some LUCK when it comes to money!


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

i found a lost iphone 5c, the pax called me about an hour later, i drove it back to him, he gave me a $2 tip. (no lie).


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Jax reminds me more of Vermin Supreme, whom I greatly admire for his genius political satire and his fairy dust that Jesus instructs him to sprinkle on politicians. Uber Jax has a ways to go yet to really hit the mark in the ride share arena though:


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

LOL! ... From sea to shining sea! 
I have the knowledge to know whats best for you so let me run your life! 

The ride share arena is fine without me, tho it really needs me! 
I have created a monster of my own in my ride share world and that's all that's important to me!

By the way ... free Ponies for everyone! ... Now that's what I call ride sharing at it's best!


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Man, did this thread take a turn...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Man, did this thread take a turn...


I think Uber Jax just found his hero.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I want a pony...


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> I want a pony...


Giddy Up!


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

Insert the phone in your anus and sell it on eBay as a chocolate flavored cell phone


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> Give it to your daughter so she would be proud of you and tell all her girlfriends how daddy steals people's phones


LOL


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I did not take this post as serious, thought either it's a "journalist" and tomorrow we read another negative article about dishonest Uber drivers.. 
But well I was about asking you if it was a new iphone 6 plus lol..... then you wrote it's a weird phone.

I believe if you contacted Uber about it you're clean.
If I lost my phone I would contact Uber and whoever else to find it back, if they don't show effort, they can also not expect you care about it more than they do. keep it sell it donate it dump it.. completely your choice.

I once have found an iphone 4 and I have sent Uber an email about it.
They asked if they can give my phone number to the rider so we can co ordinate the return and that I will be credited a $10 bucks..

To be honest It was a pain in the butt to return her phone and it wasn't even appreciated with a nice extra tip or warm words that come from their heart. All she said was It's my boyfriends phone I will give it to him. 
No thank you no tip.

I wasted my time and my gas to drive from DT LA to Santa Monica.
Next time someone loses a phone I will ask for the postal address where I can send it to and say There is a return fee for my efforts and give them my paypal email. otherwise they can pick it up at my home lol...

If I would loose my phone and someone returned it being honest.. I would give at least a very good tip and show my appreciation about someone showing efforts to return it and showing his honesty.
But people are jerks recently..


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Got better question
How do you sell uber phone? How much?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

One word...Theif.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> One word...Theif.


It's spelt thief, you dlot.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> It's spelt thief, you dlot.


Hahahahahaha


----------

